# Max richer - November



## Khaled nasser (Apr 15, 2020)

What sample library could be used to creat max richer’s november


----------



## Allen Constantine (Apr 15, 2020)

You can try combining Spitfire Solo Strings with Olafur Arnald's Chamber Evolutions and some Tundra.


----------

